# Walleye spawn question?



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

When do the 8 walleye start to spawn on Pymatuning?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Think it all depends on lake level and water temp. Dont know what it looks like up there but should be startin after this warm-up! Wouldnt think Pymy is any diff than Skeet.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

For some reason it always seems like the walleye in pymy are the last to spawn.


----------

